
Amazon Kindle Cloud Reader - shawndumas
http://daringfireball.net/linked/2011/08/10/kindle-cloud-reader
======
erikpukinskis
I would be curious to know what people think about this. Is the Amazon Cloud
Reader an indication that they have been pushed out of the App Store, and
found HTML5 to be a more powerful market position for themselves?

Is this where the battle lines are being drawn between Apple and Google in the
war over developer attention?

